# (KY) HRCH Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Sundown Labradors
presents at Stud
Brains, Style and Marking Ability along with an impeccable pedigree













HRCH Sundown’s Loaded to the Maxx
AKC # SN853589/03
UKC # R156-789
OFA # LR-153711E48M-PI EXCELLENT
CERF# LR-38004—31
CNM # LR CNM07-375-M-PIV
AKC DNA Profile # V410216

Pedigree:
Sire: FC AFC Teddy’s Ebonstar James (Number 2 Producing sire in UKC)
Littermate to 3 other FC AFC’s.

Dam : Longbranch Dixie Dancer *** Dam of 2006 National Open Champion
Also dam of several Qualified All Age dogs.

Grandsire on top and bottom: NAFC-FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac………. Top producing stud dog in the Labrador Retriever breed. 

Grand Dam on Sire’s side: HRCH Southhills U Gotta B Kiddin (daughter of FC AFC Riparian Roughrider)
Dam of 4 FC AFC dogs and several HR and HRCH dogs

Grand Dam on Dam’s side: FC Dances With Wolves .
Daughter of NFC NAFC FC AFC Candlewood Super Tanker

Bitches need to have a NEGATIVE Brucellosis test within 2 weeks of anticipated mating 
And a OFA rating of Good or Better. 

Contact Information.: 
Otey Brabston
242 Chapel Hill Road 
Ghent, KY 41045
Cell : (859) 250-2767
[email protected]


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx*

Sundown Labradors
presents at Stud
Brains, Style and Marking Ability along with an impeccable pedigree

HRCH Sundown’s Loaded to the Maxx 
AKC # SN853589/03
UKC # R156-789
OFA # LR-153711E48M-PI EXCELLENT
CERF# LR-38004—31
CNM # LR CNM07-375-M-PIV
AKC DNA Profile # V410216

Pedigree:
Sire: FC AFC Teddy’s Ebonstar James (Number 2 Producing sire in UKC)
Littermate to 3 other FC AFC’s.

Dam : Longbranch Dixie Dancer *** Dam of 2006 National Open Champion
Also dam of several Qualified All Age dogs.
Grandsire on top and bottom: 2X NAFC-FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac………. Top producing stud dog in the Labrador Retriever breed. 
Grand Dam on Sire’s side: HRCH Southhills U Gotta B Kiddin (daughter of FC AFC Riparian Roughrider)
Dam of 4 FC AFC dogs and several HR and HRCH dogs
Grand Dam on Dam’s side: FC Dances With Wolves .
Daughter of NFC NAFC FC AFC Candlewood Super Tanker

Bitches need to have a NEGATIVE Brucellosis test within 2 weeks of anticipated mating 
And an OFA rating of Good or Better and be on CNM white list.

Contact Information.: 
Otey Brabston
242 Chapel Hill Road 
Ghent, Ky 41045
Cell : (859) 250-2767
[email protected]


----------

